
Show HN: A clean and tiny RESTful JSON storage service API. - daviducolo
https://datoji.dev
======
mtmail
The readme file doesn't mention speed or performance and doesn't compare to
any other solutions. "Fastest" I think needs some proof not to be taken as
marketing hyperbole.

